# Better fake GPS wanted (use coarse location)



## fluxsmith (Oct 17, 2011)

The touchpad with CM7 does a fair job of determining location with wifi, but both facebook and accuweather crash without a gps location (and work find with fake gps). What I would like is an app which reads the wifi based location and uses that to provide a mock gps location, instead of having to set location manually in the fake GPS app.
So... here are my questions: does anyone know of such an app already out there? I haven't been able to find one.
If it doesn't exist, I might write it. I'm an experienced C++ programmer, but *totally* new to android; Are there some good resources for learning and deploying android programming?

Thank you!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

That would be nice...I am getting a little tired of remembering to reset fake GPS when I reboot.


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tasker could work for that, couldn't it?


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

While I appreciate FakeGPS, and thank the author forcreating it, I REALLY hate the ugly icon he uses in the status bar...

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

This would be a great feature. I also agree with the icon.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## NawtyB78 (Oct 15, 2011)

JohanX said:


> While I appreciate FakeGPS, and thank the author forcreating it, I REALLY hate the ugly icon he uses in the status bar...
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad


+1

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

fluxsmith said:


> The touchpad with CM7 does a fair job of determining location with wifi, but both facebook and accuweather crash without a gps location (and work find with fake gps). What I would like is an app which reads the wifi based location and uses that to provide a mock gps location, instead of having to set location manually in the fake GPS app.
> So... here are my questions: does anyone know of such an app already out there? I haven't been able to find one.
> If it doesn't exist, I might write it. I'm an experienced C++ programmer, but *totally* new to android; *Are there some good resources for learning and deploying android programming?*
> 
> Thank you!


http://developer.android.com/index.html

http://www.vogella.de/articles/Android/article.html

http://source.android.com/source/using-eclipse.html


----------



## Medlir (Oct 28, 2011)

This would be great. Whether it automagically determines the location, or you create Favorites and assign them to specific WiFi APs to be auto-switched to when you connect to that AP... either way would be a step up.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

JohanX said:


> While I appreciate FakeGPS, and thank the author forcreating it, I REALLY hate the ugly icon he uses in the status bar...
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad


I shall point you here.

http://adf.ly/3SOuQ


----------

